# When do I move bottle babies outside



## Cissysgoats (Sep 7, 2014)

I have two 5 week old bottle babies I have been raising in my home since they were born. I would like to move them outside with the herd but I am nervous about putting them out in the cold. We live in Maine and the weather is below freezing, they are used to being in a 70 degree home. Is it safe to move them out side? I would put them in a stall in the barn by themselves until the other goats learn to accept them.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

No. You will need to slowly acclimate them and will probably need heat lamps.


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Agreed...their bodies need time to adjust


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

I would start by putting them in their stall in the barn for just a couple hours during the day time to slowly acclimate them. Will they be able to see/interact with the herd from their stall?


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

I also live in Maine and agree with the above. They will adjust, but you don't want to rush it! Do you have a garage? I usually keep my babies in mine. It is usually warmer than outside, but much cooler than the house... Then they can go from there to outside a few hours at a time.


----------



## Cissysgoats (Sep 7, 2014)

We don't have a garage, just the house and barn. The stalls are all chainlink so the babies will get to see the other goats and still be safe from being pushed around. I think the stalls are 5 x 10 feet, no 100% sure on that. Should I put dog jackets on them while they are outside for a few hours? How long would you suggest I leave them out for at a time? 

I have 2 more does due 2/23 and will likely pull their babies too. I would like to have this litter happy and healthy in the barn before the new ones come.

Thank you so much for your help. I love this site, I have learned so much


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

I would start with an hour or two and slowly build.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I agree with all.


----------

